# Reasons People 'Get Rid' Of Their Pets...



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I do realise there are sometimes genuine reasons people pass on their pets, andI am maybe referring more to dogs and pets which form a strong bond with their owners, or are easily exploited to make money and/or have a dire rescue situation. 

However, I can't help but think that people have some pathetic reasons for rehoming their pets, and that it is nothing more than excuses, (probably because they didn't give enough thought in the first place, to getting one. in the case of dogs, I notice the breeders wouldn't be willing to take them back) and that is they really wanted the animal, they could find a way to keep it. 

I admit I have sold on horses in the past, but I have also bought a 'problem' horse back who was sold on dihonestly by the person who bought him fromme. I keep I touch with all the new owners. I have never sold on or rehomed any of the other animals, small or large, we have owned and nothing would make me, unless circumtances changed which would mean it was genuinely better for the dogs. However, I can't think of on reason that would happen, as I could always find a way round things. 

So, thoughts? Do you think it is perfectly acceptble to rehome pets? Is it more acceptable with some pets than others? Do you think too many people buy pets on a whim, and simply because theycan?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres a certain person on this forum that stands out as always buying and selling animals not furries but reps and it makes me question their motives of buying I certainly wouldnt sell or swap them anything.

As for animals like dogs the way I see it is that they are a part of the family you wouldnt give your children up (well most people wouldnt) just because it was no longer convienent so why a dog.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

It is definitely ok to rehome pets but only with a genuine reasons, some reasons I found downright annoying and stupid are - 
"Kids have lost interest"
"I have recently give birth/found out I am pregnant and can no longer care for him/her"
"S/he keeps knocking over my kids"
"I dont feel I can control him/her anymore"
"S/he is too energetic in our household and its no fair on him/her"
"Not obedient/loyal enough"
and so on. But if things like money problems turn up, then I can understand if its needed.


----------



## 11krage (Mar 9, 2008)

i agree, some people have just really silly reasons that make you wonder why they got them in the first place. If its a sensible reason and their broken up about it then I understand. 

One of my family dogs litter siblings was taken home by this lady who brought it back two days later because it kept crying at night...duh, its a baby.

The puppies I see on rehoming ads because the owner is now pregnant scares me.

Working in a rescue the most stupid but common excuse for giving up dogs is because they never knew it would grow that big! :devil:

But overall the most stupid excuse I've heard was for giving up a cat who apparlently had the misfortune of not matching the new carpet... :bash:


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have never given a pet back or sold it on.

My OH has a friend that buys kittens, and only keeps them while they are small, young and fluffy, once they grow into cats she just locks them out and they eventually go elese where, where ever that maybe be.

I've told her that if I ever meet her I'll tell her what I think of her, but so far we have never met. 

Although we are both invited to her wedding next year :devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

midori said:


> I do realise there are sometimes genuine reasons people pass on their pets, andI am maybe referring more to dogs and pets which form a strong bond with their owners, or are easily exploited to make money and/or have a dire rescue situation.
> 
> However, I can't help but think that people have some pathetic reasons for rehoming their pets, and that it is nothing more than excuses, (probably because they didn't give enough thought in the first place, to getting one. in the case of dogs, I notice the breeders wouldn't be willing to take them back) and that is they really wanted the animal, they could find a way to keep it.
> 
> ...


 
I think that yes its perfectly acceptable for people to rehome pets, sometimes peoples circumstances change and they simply cant keep the animals so rather than let the animals suffer dont you think it makes more sense they rehome them ?

I agree that dogs an cats build a stronger bond with you than most animals

i have rehomed animals that i have taken in due to knowing i was never gonna keep just do what was needed to get the animal to a state ready for rehome 

i also sold all my reps as i couldnt afford the leccy bills it was bringing in to keep them as well as their feed bills too 

i no longer keep many small rodents as i live by i couldnt justify spending a high amount on them should anything happen an they need vets treatment so i now only keep animals i would pay the vets what ever amount was required to save their lives 

But i see what you mean there are alot of people out there that do buy for the sake of buying then sell on within a couple of weeks of having them i dont agree with that no 

but if there is a good reason then yes i do agree


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I also think it is reasonable to re-home pets if there is no other option available to the owner and have been involved in re-homing a few of the cats I've bred, because their owners couldn't keep them.

I've re-homed 2 of my own cats, because they were being picked on by the other cats and were very unhappy, to the extent that one of them would never leave the living room! They now live in single cat households on their own (1 is with my son) and are much happier, so there are cases where it is better for the animal to be found another home.

I've helped to re-home cats cos their owners were emigrating - even that I don't think is a good enough reason, cos loads of people emigrate and take their pets with them and vice versa when they come back into this country, but not everyone is prepared to do that.

I agree with LoveforLizards unacceptable excuses, but there is also the "my child has an allergy" which I am always suspicious of, because it's probably one of the most popular excuses given to offload a pet that everyone has become bored with.

The other is the people who buy a pet as a baby substitute and then when they have the baby, out goes the pet! They really tee me off!!

And the ones that offload all their pets for whatever reason and then go out later and get more, I just don't want to comment on!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sometimes its the right thing to do but as said prev some of the reasons are just excuses. Weve had people ringing The Sanctuary saying their cat had fleas would be exchange it for one that didnt:bash: also another clashed with the new decor:bash: I could list a book of lame excuses. When I was first married my new hubby arranged for us to work down south and being the naive new wifey i rehomed my dog and 3 cats, 2 hens and 3 Chins. NEVER again. I was distraught for years. Later on in life when I had new pets he gave me the ultimatum of me or the pets...... I chose the pets, best thing I ever did. Steve my now longterm partner adores our extended family and would never suggest rehoming anything:notworthy:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I think personally I would only sell or re-home my animals if I lost my job or my house as I couldnt afford to feed them then and thenyou cant expect them to starve although - my tortoise would have to live out of a suitcase with me lol - no seriously I could put him in say my mothers garden for example and I know my gran would temporarily take our dog and budgie and I'd manage somehow to take my hoggie with me but I would struggle with the lizards as I wouldnt be able to put them anywhere but I think to many people buy pets on a whim and then dont realise how much involvement they need or that they werent what they expect them to be so shift them on - 2 annoying examples was one person had degus for less than a week and wanted to sell them on as they werent for them - what the hell does that mean? and shouldnt they have thought about this first? and people do it with dogs and hedgies too - havent enough time/they dont like me etc and thats just complete rubbish as any animal takes time to settle and tame down - some longer than others but no-one's willing to spend 'time' everythings just a throw away commodity these days and I think those are crap excuses but those with genuine reasons then fair enough as if you really cant afford to feed your animals even with you/your family going without a bit then its sensible to go looking for a new home for them


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I see why pregnant people may sell up.. tbh i dont see it for dogs cats but as for rodents i guess i do because i had to last time o found out pregnant how was i able to keep a baby and afford around 40 rats i had at the time.. plus cleaning all that.. i rehomed alot kept some but it was the number of them which got me to sell up.. it wasnt planned pregnancy.

This one i am pregnant with now is planned not planning or rehoming my rats this time was heartbreaing last time and i dont have over 40 and i am more stable and thought about a baby and my animals first before i planned of getting pregnant.

I hate the reason my kids lost interest... and when people on here asking for a pet for there children simply because i see this reason everywhere my kid doesnt care about it now so yeah lets sell and then get them a bunnie or something..


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lover said:


> I hate the reason my kids lost interest... and when people on here asking for a pet for there children simply because i see this reason everywhere my kid doesnt care about it now so yeah lets sell and then get them a bunnie or something..


That reason p*sses me off most because if the parents aren't prepared to look after the animal if the child loses interest, then the children shouldn't be allowed to have it! Indulgent parenting I call it! 

There was a thread on here a while back, someone wanting to rehome a bird or a pair of birds. They'd bought it/them for their 5 year old daughter (think she was 5!) cos she wanted one, but she'd now decided she wanted to join the father in his reptile hobby and was neglecting the birds! FFS??? I really had to bite my tongue not to respond to that one!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> That reason p*sses me off most because if the parents aren't prepared to look after the animal if the child loses interest, then the children shouldn't be allowed to have it! Indulgent parenting I call it!
> 
> There was a thread on here a while back, someone wanting to rehome a bird or a pair of birds. They'd bought it/them for their 5 year old daughter (think she was 5!) cos she wanted one, but she'd now decided she wanted to join the father in his reptile hobby and was neglecting the birds! FFS??? I really had to bite my tongue not to respond to that one!!


 
Oooo i remember that one................i opened it read it closed it an then swore a few times then stayed well away from it :bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I think maybe a lot of people on here did, otherwise there would have been a few negative comments put on that one!!

5 year old children can't be responsible for themselves let alone caring for a pet!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Yes, I think maybe a lot of people on here did, otherwise there would have been a few negative comments put on that one!!
> 
> 5 year old children can't be responsible for themselves let alone caring for a pet!


 
Nopes i totally agree with you 

my son has a hedgehog well one of mine that he has claimed but he helps me feed them an see to them 

he is also the one who has the main contact an interaction with the cats he makes sure their food bowls are always full of food and water an gives me a shout when the litter tray needs doing (he did try himself but dropped it everywhere lol)

he is 8 years old an as much as i trust him with the animals i still always check an watch over what he is doing as i cant expect him to take all that responsibility on him self and i wouldnt let him


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I consider all of our pets as my responsibility as ultimately I am the adult in the house, I pay for them, clean up after them, feed them etc. El's has decided that Leon is her snake, but really he is mine, for the above reasons! She wants a fish tank but I've said no way! I don't believe in getting pets for kids tbh. I let my ex husband talk me into letting a friend have Wiz's daughter and I always regretted it. I would never do it again! I would only rehome one of my pets now if it was best for the pet. If I had to eat crap food in order to keep a pet then I would eat crap!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Same as my children - when they were young, they shared my pets! They may have thought they were theirs and I may have told them they were theirs, but they only got them because I wanted them too and was prepared to look after them.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Same as my children - when they were young, they shared my pets! They may have thought they were theirs and I may have told them they were theirs, but they only got them because I wanted them too and was prepared to look after them.


 
exactly 

in lews eyes dog wise meggy the springer is his, nanook is and keona is too 

he wanted a husky as my love for huskies brushed off on him watchin films together with huskies in lol


----------



## Flutterbye (May 14, 2008)

I totally understand where you're coming from with this thread

My own personal opinion is that, if it is in the animals best intersts to be given a new home then thats fine. i.e the owner can no longer afford to look after it or give the animal the time and attention it deserves or various reasons due to a change in finances/job/family situation etc etc!

BUT...however....if someone is selling their pet as really it is no longer wanted and give rubbish reasons for this, obviously its not fair on the animal to be uprooted but at the same time....if they kept the pet they no longer wanted i can almost guarrantee at least 8 times out of 10 it won't get the time and attention it needs as it will be seen as a burden. So its probably best it is sold on. Hopefully it will be sold on to a better home!

*Another issue i have when it comes to people keeping pets....*
*Why buy multiple pets and keep buying more pets if you're financially incapable of keeping the ones you have already HEALTHY. I mean my god, if you cant even afford to deflea or worm an animal or sort out their projectile chronic diahorrea how the hell do you afford food and vaccinations and neuterings. Some people must be blind to the state their pets are in due to their selfishness.*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My daughter works with a girl who breeds Bengals. She has just had a litter of Snows born. She has offered Sophie one for £100 and she wants to get one. Now I dont do bengals and Ive explained to Sophie whos nearly 20 that if she gets one its her responsibility, she pays for everything inc vets,food, neutering and insurance. But Mum you always take responsibility for the pets was her reply.Mine was Nope you are now an adult so that falls on you .Her and her fiance are eventually going to buy a house so all 3 cats would move with her(Devon Rex, Choc Tortie mog and a Bengal) She knows my views so has gone away to have a good think about it. I so want another Sphynx but feel unable to get one if she gets a Bengal:bash: I didnt say no way you cant have one but I do hope she is mature enough to wait until she moves out before commiting to one. Fingers crossed. Nobody should expect a young child to take full responsibility for a pet.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

midori said:


> I do realise there are sometimes genuine reasons people pass on their pets, andI am maybe referring more to dogs and pets which form a strong bond with their owners, or are easily exploited to make money and/or have a dire rescue situation.
> 
> However, I can't help but think that people have some pathetic reasons for rehoming their pets, and that it is nothing more than excuses, (probably because they didn't give enough thought in the first place, to getting one. in the case of dogs, I notice the breeders wouldn't be willing to take them back) and that is they really wanted the animal, they could find a way to keep it.
> 
> ...



I don't think there is a simple black and white on this.
For myself, if I feel that one of the dogs or cats say, was not 100% happy being one of many and would be happier as a single pet or maybe one of only 2 in the house where they got more attention off their owner than I currently give, then yes, I will happily rehome.
If I was moving house would I used that as an excuse? No way.
Nor would I rehome an animal which had some behavioural issues. I would do what I needed to do to retrain or get professional help in altering the unwanted problem behaviour.
Each needs to be carefully considered and a decision made based on what is best for the animal.
I get very frustrated when people don't bother putting any effort in to training their dogs, then getting rid because it is uncontrollable. Or buying a large breed pup and wanting it gone because "it's too big for our house", or getting rid "because we are moving house" Well WTF???? Do you get rid of your kids in order to have a fresh start in your new home too? I have never understood why a house move meant you offload your pets. I've lived all over the workld and always taken my pets with me wherever I've gone.
The only time I didn't was when I went to live in Canada and couldn't take my lurcher bitch with me, but since she spent as much time with the owner of the stables down the lane, they said they wanted her. The only reason I never took her was because I didn't know at the time whether I was going to be able to stay in the country. Leaving her with people she regarded as second family was safer for her than flying halfway around the world, and then having to endure the same journey back again but not having anywhere permanent to stay when we got back.
But the parrot I bought over there, came back with me and all my pets I had when I lived in different parts of Europe, also came with me when I moved.
But if I had a rescue or something which was unhappy at being one of 18, I would rehome it if I felt it would be happier being an only dog.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> My daughter works with a girl who breeds Bengals. She has just had a litter of Snows born. She has offered Sophie one for £100 and she wants to get one. Now I dont do bengals and Ive explained to Sophie whos nearly 20 that if she gets one its her responsibility, she pays for everything inc vets,food, neutering and insurance. But Mum you always take responsibility for the pets was her reply.Mine was Nope you are now an adult so that falls on you .Her and her fiance are eventually going to buy a house so all 3 cats would move with her(Devon Rex, Choc Tortie mog and a Bengal) She knows my views so has gone away to have a good think about it. I so want another Sphynx but feel unable to get one if she gets a Bengal:bash: I didnt say no way you cant have one but I do hope she is mature enough to wait until she moves out before commiting to one. Fingers crossed. Nobody should expect a young child to take full responsibility for a pet.


Totally agree with you Shell. When I was a child I desperately wanted a dog, but my mother wouldn't let me because she didn't want one. I tried everything, hunger strike (ended up with a budgie - I loved him but I couldn't take him for a walk!), brought puppies home to show her, brought bitches who'd had puppies home so she could see what the puppies would look like and nothing shifted her!! She finally capitulated when I was 18 and financially and physically able to care for the dog myself and I did. I know I wouldn't have got bored with a dog if I'd been allowed to have him, but my mother maybe didn't! I just walked other people's dogs as a child and a teenager until I got my own and when I got married he went on my honeymoon with me and came to live with me until he died and losing him (2 years after losing my husband) hit me just as hard and took me years to get over!

Have to admit Shell, if I was in your situation with a lot of cats and a reasonably harmonious household I wouldn't entertain bringing in a Bengal - just my viewpoint because of their natures.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I think there's a difference between rehoming an animal because the animal isn't happy in it's current situation, such as unhappy with a large number of dogs (althouh this is unlikely to happen with a puppy raised properly with other dogs) or being bullid by another pet in the household, when there is no reasonable way of keeping them seperate, to rehoming an animal because it is no longer convenient. 

We have one of the pupies we bred back here with us. I had a bad feeling about the family who had her from day one, but spoke to my mentor who suggested maybe I was feeling this way as this was the puppy I had originally intended to keep, and that the family seemed very nice and there would be somene at home all day with the pup. ( I wouldn't home where someone wasn't anyway) They were the only family who hadn't booked before the litter was born. 

Anyway, we moved from the south coast of England to Northern Ireland when the pups were 6 months old. Day after we got here, they rang to say they were't keeping the pup as they could no longer afford to, and the mother was pregnant again.(funny how they weren't getting rid of their baby as they couldn't afford it! :devil I had seen them and the puppy when they visited with her two weeks before, and I knew they wouldn't keep her. Se was a nightmare, as they hadn't trained her at all. So, two days after we moved, hubby had to get he ferry and then drive 300 miles and back in one day, then gt the fery back with puppy. And we paid them to get her back, as they were going to sell to a work colleague of theirs. It cost us over £1000 to get her back, but that is the responibility of breeding. 

I think dogs especially are taken on for life, not just until it is no longer convenient. I think sometimes people don't realise that most animals are as much as a lifestyle change as a pet.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Totally agree with you Shell. When I was a child I desperately wanted a dog, but my mother wouldn't let me because she didn't want one. I tried everything, hunger strike (ended up with a budgie - I loved him but I couldn't take him for a walk!), brought puppies home to show her, brought bitches who'd had puppies home so she could see what the puppies would look like and nothing shifted her!! She finally capitulated when I was 18 and financially and physically able to care for the dog myself and I did. I know I wouldn't have got bored with a dog if I'd been allowed to have him, but my mother maybe didn't! I just walked other people's dogs as a child and a teenager until I got my own and when I got married he went on my honeymoon with me and came to live with me until he died and losing him (2 years after losing my husband) hit me just as hard and took me years to get over!
> 
> Have to admit Shell, if I was in your situation with a lot of cats and a reasonably harmonious household I wouldn't entertain bringing in a Bengal - just my viewpoint because of their natures.


Exactly my point Eileen, we took my ex husbands loony (6 months old at the time ) neutered Bengal boy in when he kept atttacking his female. my god what a mental cat. we had him about 4 months but in the end he had to be rehomed through the breeder as he would literally try and kill my Oriental Black boy. I dont know why he took such exception to Benji but he hated him with a passion but the worst was he took it out on Sophie and attacked her too, the rest of the time he loved her (she was 8 at the time) The man who took him used to walk him at the local park and still has him now. Sophie was so upset that we as she put it got rid of Toshca that we bought her a Devon Rex kitten who she still has. He really was an evil cat and I dont wish to repeat the experiance again.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I must admit that what upsets me more than anything else is ambitious breeders who re-home a female because they can't breed from her any more and they need her space for a younger female to bring on to keep their lines going! That really gets to me!

My attitude is that if a female has bred a breeder good quality pups/kittens/whatever which have furthered that breeder's ambitions, then she has earned her retirement in her own home, not to be shoved off somewhere else cos she's too old.

I really dislike that!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> I must admit that what upsets me more than anything else is ambitious breeders who re-home a female because they can't breed from her any more and they need her space for a younger female to bring on to keep their lines going! That really gets to me!
> 
> My attitude is that if a female has bred a breeder good quality pups/kittens/whatever which have furthered that breeder's ambitions, then she has earned her retirement in her own home, not to be shoved off somewhere else cos she's too old.
> 
> I really dislike that!


 
I hate that too.. all my breeder rats here stay and move into our oldies group which are all very slow and the cage is alot better for them currently only 3 in there atm.. they have open space one big long level and a cat play toy you know the ones that go higher levels well we cut top one off so its a bed and they love it with all the cusions and all sorts. 

you think the people would get attatched to the pets they breed as the bond you have with them and babies and such.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

feorag said:


> I must admit that what upsets me more than anything else is ambitious breeders who re-home a female because they can't breed from her any more and they need her space for a younger female to bring on to keep their lines going! That really gets to me!
> 
> My attitude is that if a female has bred a breeder good quality pups/kittens/whatever which have furthered that breeder's ambitions, then she has earned her retirement in her own home, not to be shoved off somewhere else cos she's too old.
> 
> I really dislike that!


 
I agree entirey, and it smacks of somone seeing an animal as a breeding machine. 

I also don't like people passing on bitches or dogs which can't be bred from because they fail health tests. 

Thankfully, I think those people are in the minority.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Exactly my point Eileen, we took my ex husbands loony (6 months old at the time ) neutered Bengal boy in when he kept atttacking his female. my god what a mental cat. we had him about 4 months but in the end he had to be rehomed through the breeder as he would literally try and kill my Oriental Black boy. I dont know why he took such exception to Benji but he hated him with a passion but the worst was he took it out on Sophie and attacked her too, the rest of the time he loved her (she was 8 at the time) The man who took him used to walk him at the local park and still has him now. Sophie was so upset that we as she put it got rid of Toshca that we bought her a Devon Rex kitten who she still has. He really was an evil cat and I dont wish to repeat the experiance again.


My friend has bred Bengals since she bought her stud cat from the first litter born in this country and she will tell you that the problem with Bengals is that they don't share very well. They're a very dominant breed and have to be top cat. She sold a 7 month old kitten to an experienced cat owner who had a Birman. He settled down well and she was more than happy with him, until the day he walked into the bedroom when she was sitting in bed with the Birman on her lap. He threw himself at the Birman and hit him so hard in the chest it stopped the Birman's heart - honestly!! She had to mouth to mouth rescusitate the Birman and asked my friend to take the Bengal back as she didn't feel she could keep him. A lot of people underestimate the strength behind the Bengal because it's not a particularly large breed, but they are incredibly strong. And there's an old saying "genes will out" and I never forget that there are wild genes behind Bengals, whether they be F1s or F21s, they're still there and it can come out.

Personally I've refused 3 excellent homes for my kittens because the owner had a bengal and I refused to sell any of my kittens to homes that had dominant breeds like that, because I worried that my kittens wouldn't fair well.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I know with reptiles we have the idea if its given every thing it needs then that's ok and yes I do agree as they don't build bonds as such but I've got some which have had 6 homes in 6 months me be being the final and last home  and its because they are the newest morph etc and so have been passed around not sure I agree with that at all  

On the other hand I've got one large boa who was rescued from a park dumped and kicked to death almost its taken years to get him right and he'll go for anyone who goes near him can't blame him to be honest except me ok ok its the pink tree who feeds me and i know that smell/taste thing but I would ever fell happy rehoming him as he may well adjust but would be under a good amount of stress to do so  

Thanks for reading paula


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

have read thhe thread..

but

i dont agree with rehoming beaucse you want somthing ''better''

but if you know the animal isnt gettign the carethey deserve i aggree then, bu tthat doesnt mean in a few days time you get another one!

for example, me and dad and my brother very nearly lost our house last year, we would of had to move out, to a flat or my grandads spare room, all animals would of had to go.... not beacuse i dont love them, but beacuse i do love them..

hmm i hope that makes sense.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lover said:


> you think the people would get attatched to the pets they breed as the bond you have with them and babies and such.


Not if their purpose for breeding in the first place is to win at shows and get the kudos they mistakenly believe they will get from breeding top show winning lines!

I lost Sorcha, (my Avatar) my first breeding queen 3 years ago last month and it was physically painful. She was the first female champion of her breed in the UK. Her daughter was the top winning Somali in the UK in 1995, her son Harry (who is 14 today) was the top winning Somali in 1996 and she herself was the top winning Somali in 1999 when she was 9 years old after retiring from breeding. I felt that everything I had achieved on the showbench was directly due to her and that she had more than earned her place in our family, but even if she'd never won a thing or produced a good kitten I valued her because she was a wonderful pet and my soul mate. I could _never_ have parted with her.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Not if their purpose for breeding in the first place is to win at shows and get the kudos they mistakenly believe they will get from breeding top show winning lines!


And then they sometimes baffle on at people how to keep that pet when they can just fling theres away to a new home. pointless.. lols


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My friend breeds GSD and before they are 8 years old they are retired and live as her much loved pets.She has 9 at the min.3 castrated males, 1 stud dog(he sleeps in the bedroom) 3 breeding bitches and 3 retired bitches.She has recently had 2 oldies Put to sleep with age related problems. A lot of breeders get rid when they are at the end of their shelf life especially in the dog world but my friend has never done this.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lover said:


> And then they sometimes baffle on at people how to keep that pet when they can just fling theres away to a new home. pointless.. lols


Totally agree - smacks of double standards to me.

Of course if you were to ask one of these breeders why they're re-homing their loyal ex-breeding females, they'll tell you that it's so they can have a better life as a single cat. Now the way that I see it that must mean that they aren't giving their queens a good life if they think they can have a better life with someone else, cos I don't believe _anyone_ could look after my cats better than me, cos nobody could love them more than me!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Totally agree - smacks of double standards to me.
> 
> Of course if you were to ask one of these breeders why they're re-homing their loyal ex-breeding females, they'll tell you that it's so they can have a better life as a single cat. Now the way that I see it that must mean that they aren't giving their queens a good life if they think they can have a better life with someone else, cos I don't believe _anyone_ could look after my cats better than me, cos nobody could love them more than me!


yep i supose they think there giving them a better life but they made it bad in first place. i supose its harder with cats.. but really all is needed is to be neutered.. happy life then..no bother in more litters.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> I must admit that what upsets me more than anything else is ambitious breeders who re-home a female because they can't breed from her any more and they need her space for a younger female to bring on to keep their lines going! That really gets to me!
> 
> My attitude is that if a female has bred a breeder good quality pups/kittens/whatever which have furthered that breeder's ambitions, then she has earned her retirement in her own home, not to be shoved off somewhere else cos she's too old.
> 
> I really dislike that!


 I must admit I don't have a problem with this so much but it would depend on the dog or cat.
If a breeder had not much space. If the retired queen was to be shut out in a cat pen for the rest of her life, if the breeder was able to find a home which was totally doting and besotted, I don't think that it is always a bad thing to neuter and rehome along those lines if they believe that the cat would actually have a nicer life being the only cat or one of a couple, indoors, sleeping on owner's bed, and being treated like little royalty.
If someone was serious about showing and kept one or more kittens from each litter, if they kept every single ex breeding queen and stud male, very soon they would find themselves not able to breed or show any longer because they had no time or space for youngsters, or the youngsters got all the time while the oldies werre fed and watered but little else.
When my Bronnie and Dorcas get spayed, I will keep them because I have 3 generations here. However, when the cavaliers get spayed and I don't have any litters from them, they will get spayed and placed in new homes on adoption forms and I cannot see that this is in any way cruel or bad especially as since they are total attention sponges and I know that they would be happy as someone's sole pampered pet.
Since my lot all live indoors and are already pets, the transition isn't nearly as traumatic as say a puppy farmer who's bitches are kept outside with little or no human contact. To then have to learn to live indoors with humans and become socialised and lead trained etc must be very hard for them indeed.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Lover said:


> yep i supose they think there giving them a better life but they made it bad in first place. i supose its harder with cats.. but really all is needed is to be neutered.. happy life then..no bother in more litters.


 I take great exception to your inference that because I breed, that my dogs have a bad life or are in any way deprived or ill treated. I can assure you that they are not. They probably live a more interesting life than a lot of other dogs do. They all live in my house with me as my pets they can come and go as they please on my land, they get a varied and interesting diet. I can also assure you that cats and dogs don't feel that they suffer because they have puppies or kittens. It is natural and most enjoy the experience. I would never breed for an animal which wasn't a natural mother or who obviously didn't enjoy rearing her babies, nor would I breed too often, nor remove the babies before they were ready. My own dogs have the life of riley in comparison to the kitten machine I took in a couple of weeks ago. They get the very best I can offer and she got the very least.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

no feorag said 'I see it that must mean that they aren't giving their queens a good life '

so i wrote that in a different way really.


----------



## catflea (Sep 1, 2007)

SiUK said:


> theres a certain person on this forum that stands out as always buying and selling animals not furries but reps and it makes me question their motives of buying I certainly wouldnt sell or swap them anything.


Would that be a certain chappy from Peterbrough? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

iv never sold my reps and i dont think i could


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Every animal I have ever had has stayed with me for its whole life - I have never got rid of a pet - except I did give my fish tank to my friend and there was one fish left in it.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

feorag said:


> I agree with LoveforLizards unacceptable excuses, but there is also the "my child has an allergy" which I am always suspicious of, because it's probably one of the most popular excuses given to offload a pet that everyone has become bored with.


that excuse is a load of arse. i've always been allergic to dogs but always wanted one so i bought Rio to help me overcome it


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I rehomed a dog whilst I was pregnant. We took on Lenny, an 18 mth Bull Terrier x, from a home where he was constantly attacked by their female. He's a stunning boy with a lovely nature, but my god he was a nutter; bags of energy and absolutely no training. We started one to one training classes with him and absolutely adored him. We'd had him 2 months when I found out I was pregnant. I was worried about coping with his needs whilst pregnant and also walking him and our other dog whilst handling the pushchair.

My sister, who lives out in the middle of a forest and has big garden offered to take him. I was distraught the day I took him there, I cried all the way there and all the way home. But I know I made the right decision, it took a lot of time and work to train him and I just couldn't give him that. The good thing is I still get to see him and have cuddles :flrt:



feorag said:


> That reason p*sses me off most because if the parents aren't prepared to look after the animal if the child loses interest, then the children shouldn't be allowed to have it! Indulgent parenting I call it!


I am the pround owner of 3 GALS that we thought would be a good pet for Ione to help out with. She was very excited......but wouldn't go near them :lol2: Luckily I luffs them :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

My auntie had a pair of rats from us which are mrs dirtydozens she fostered them because she is getting a pair from us when they are old enough she found out she is allergic but she still having the rats.. She has her allergy tabs and cream for the rash on her neck she isnt bothered we all have bad eczema sp? so she says just feels like that.. im glad im not allergic to my animals just hay and sawdust sets my astma off makes me a lil irratated but the bunnies are outside anyway so i dont come into contact with the hay as much now.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Meko said:


> that excuse is a load of arse. i've always been allergic to dogs but always wanted one so i bought Rio to help me overcome it


And it obviously worked cos you've got 2 dogs now?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it did indeed.. Rio made me itch but i dealt with it and as Wils is long haired she made me sneeze and my eyes itch, water and puffy but again i dealt with it. 
If you don't face your 'fears' you'll never beat them! 


or maybe i'm just a double hard Northern bastard...


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I find it funny when peoples eyes puff out my brothers allergic to the dogs only minor doesnt effect him except his skin problems but there not going we had them 13 years now.. and he is also allergic to cats which was a major problem when we had them lucky they were very old so he didnt have t put up with it he just had to stay away same with the bunnies and gpigs .. but yeah when his eyes go puffy it looks all squidgy lols! but cold water on tissue or flannel really works the best soothes it and makes it less itchy irrating.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Meko said:


> it did indeed.. Rio made me itch but i dealt with it and as Wils is long haired she made me sneeze and my eyes itch, water and puffy but again i dealt with it.
> If you don't face your 'fears' you'll never beat them!
> 
> 
> or maybe i'm just a double hard Northern bastard...


My son sits here many an evening with his eyes streaming - I suspect because of the sharp increase in the number of cats in the hous this year. He is always worse when he has been at his cousins for the weekend.
I think if people really want to keep their pets, they will find a way. I have always worked, had and raised 2 kids, a marriage break up and no matter what life has thrown at me, I have kept every animal I have owned for life. 
Having said all that, I would not make judements about people who do feel the need to rehome since I have not 'walked in their shoes'.
My life does and always has revolved around my animals, I have always worked in an animal friendly environment. This means I have either been self employed or I have had sympathetic employers who have been supportive when animals have been ill/very young or needed to come to work with me. This is not the case with everyone and I consider myself very luck in this respect.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you've got cats..................?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Lover said:


> I find it funny when peoples eyes puff out my brothers allergic to the dogs only minor doesnt effect him except his skin problems but there not going we had them 13 years now.. and he is also allergic to cats which was a major problem when we had them lucky they were very old so he didnt have t put up with it he just had to stay away same with the bunnies and gpigs .. but yeah when his eyes go puffy it looks all squidgy lols! but cold water on tissue or flannel really works the best soothes it and makes it less itchy irrating.


 
thats what i was like but it'd affect one eye with dogs and the other with cats.. dogs i've sorted but i try not to spend much time around cats as they're all evil.. 
With cats its like i've been wearing an onion eye patch.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Meko said:


> you've got cats..................?


 yes I have 3 cats


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Meko said:


> or maybe i'm just a double hard Northern bastard...


:hmm: Maybe you are!! :lol2:

My husband (who has mild hay fever) is fine with our cats, but when we visit my friend who has Burmese he struggles to breath after about an hour or so. She, on the other hand has bad asthma and lives reasonably comfortably with her Burmese, but when she comes to our house her Ventolin inhaler is out and she's struggling to breath after half an hour!


----------



## Scaley.Jade (Jun 9, 2008)

feorag said:


> I've helped to re-home cats cos their owners were emigrating - even that I don't think is a good enough reason, cos loads of people emigrate and take their pets with them and vice versa when they come back into this country, but not everyone is prepared to do that.


can see where your coming from on this one but i used to work in a quarenteen kennels and cattery and some of the animals were soooo miserable i wonder how they could do that to them


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Only ever rehomed a dog because it became a target for my autistic sons outbursts which made the dog really nervous an he started to turn undersandably,probably the hardest thing i've ever had to do as i had had the dog almost almost a decade.I should have rehomed the child.
Also had to rehome my giders as i can't take them with me when i move and i think the journey would be too stressful did have to maybe consider cutting back on some reps a little while ago but managed to work something else out.


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

Our autistic son used to target our dog too, but luckily he has got past that stage now and she's learnt to stay away from him when he gets a mood on. We did think about rehoming her, but at 14 years old who would have taken her? Thankfully it didn't come to that. I did have to rehome some cats because of him though. When I gave up breeding British Shorthairs I had all of them neutered and bought them into the house. Well, they didn't like his screaming, wouldn't move out of his way and wrere often getting trodden on. They did get to the stage where they would hide all the time he was around, which wasn't fair on them, so it was either spend the rest of their lives in the cattery or find them new homes. Luckily I had friends and family falling over eachother to give them homes.

IMO people should never get pets for children, no matter what their age if they aren't willing to look after them themselves. Young children soon get bored with their new "toy" and older children leave school go to Uni, get jobs or leave home and aren't around to look after them. When I was a child I so much wanted a pet of my own, we had the family dog, but he wasn't really mine. I was always told that when I grew up and had my own house I could have as many pets as I wanted. I hated my parents at the time for saying this, but they were 100% right.

NOW I have my own house full of animals!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Scaley.Jade said:


> can see where your coming from on this one but i used to work in a quarenteen kennels and cattery and some of the animals were soooo miserable i wonder how they could do that to them


I quite appreciate that - I know that I certainly couldn't put my pets through that, we wouldn't even put ours in a kennel or cattery to go away for 2 weeks holiday and the price we pay for that is that we have never been abroad together. We've always rented a cottage and the cats/dogs came too - even when we had 7 cats and a GSD!!!

However, nowadays we have pet passports and pets can go and live in certain countries abroad and come back into this country on a passport, but people are still re-homing them, because they're emigrating!


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

I have never sold any of my animals, always kept them untill death by old age usually ( apart from my rabbit who was killed by a fox :devil: ) But I feel once you get an animal you have that bond there that should'nt be broken


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i had a dog once, a mixed breed, nice as could be. i had to get rid of it...

i was bummed.

but it had gotten hit by a train so there wasn't much point in keeping it.


----------



## Comador (Jan 8, 2009)

I really dont think people should buy animals if they know they're not going to care for them, that being said i am a hypocrite as im planning to sell my chameleon on, but imo its not going to stress the bastard as he hates me anyway  but seriously creatures like dogs especially, i cant stand it when people rehome them just because they are moving house, or the kids etc. I think that withsome animals its more of an issue then others because i know for a fact that if some of my reps could of eaten me they would of, even though they appeared tame, if you get me? Where as with my puppy doggies i know they do anything for me and its like a real bond that can traumatise(how do you spell that?! ) the animal... essay done ;]


----------



## Comador (Jan 8, 2009)

HABU said:


> i had a dog once, a mixed breed, nice as could be. i had to get rid of it...
> 
> i was bummed.
> 
> but it had gotten hit by a train so there wasn't much point in keeping it.


Sorry, it got hit by a train so you got rid of this as in... it had to be put down or?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

At the sanctuary we hate admitting peoples unwanted pets, they really take a long time to settle and get so distressed unlike stray cats that are so grateful for a warm bed and regular food. Rehoming Kennels and catteries are such stressful places. With cats that have been in a long time we make sure they are fully vaccinated ,tested negative for FELV/FIV, neutered, ID chipped and used to a snap on collar then during the day we let them out to run round the non working farm. It saves them going kennel mad and makes them a much happier cat that is easier to rehome. we run an appointment to view system so we make sure the cats are at home if adoptees are coming to visit. Anyone with good reason to rehome should do it direct and not put them into rescues.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Scaley.Jade said:


> can see where your coming from on this one but i used to work in a quarenteen kennels and cattery and some of the animals were soooo miserable i wonder how they could do that to them


If they didn't 'do that to them' what is the alternative?
When I came back from Germany for good I brought my dog with me(and my dad drove over with my canaries, finches and budgies). I wouldn't have dreamed of leaving him behind. He went to a fantastic quarantine kennels (kitcombe quarantine kennels in Hampshire) and every time I visited him he was happy and bouncy and obviously loved his kennel maid.
People 'do it to them' because they are reponsible owners. At the time my Jasper was in quarantine, it cost me around £600. That was in 1981. That was a helluva lot of money then when the average worker took home around £60 per week and another toy poodle would have cost me around £60.
I wouldn't have dreamed of leaving him behind and buying another when I got here. He was my Jasper and he came with me wherever I went. He travelled all over Europe with me from when he was about a year old when I left the UK and went back to Germany.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Heavenlyhogs said:


> Only ever rehomed a dog because it became a target for my autistic sons outbursts which made the dog really nervous an he started to turn undersandably,probably the hardest thing i've ever had to do as i had had the dog almost almost a decade.I should have rehomed the child.
> Also had to rehome my giders as i can't take them with me when i move and i think the journey would be too stressful did have to maybe consider cutting back on some reps a little while ago but managed to work something else out.


 Why can't you take the gliders with you? Why do you think the journey will be too stresseful? More stressful than the journey to the new owner? More stressful than having to learn to trust the new owner? 
Being too stressful is one of the most commonly used excuses for not taking a pet when you move home and it's no excuse at all.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

One of our volunteers adopted an older cat off us and he went to live abroad with them and their other old cat, They both flew over and Mary their owner says they were both fine on arrival and settled into their new life very easily:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> One of our volunteers adopted an older cat off us and he went to live abroad with them and their other old cat, They both flew over and Mary their owner says they were both fine on arrival and settled into their new life very easily:2thumb:


 Coming from the sort of background that I do, and having all my family travelling all over the place with their pets, the whole 'oh they will get stressed by the journey' excuse simply holds no water with me I'm afraid.
Most of my immediate family's pets (mainly cats) have travelled all over Europe in the back of a car for days quite happily. I'm sure they'd suffer much more stress if they were simply left with complete strangers, never to see 'their' people again.
I myself have travelled all over Europe and the length and breadth of the UK complete with cats, dogs, birds, rodents etc. Every time I got the itchy feet my genes left me with, and decided to up sticks and move, it was like a zoo in transit.
The biggest one was when I came home to the fens from Lancashire in a little old skoda, complete with 3 dogs, 2 cats, several cockatiels, a cockatoo and various small rodents plus my 16 year old son. Every stop to fill up with petrol or go to the loo was fraught with the problems of getting out of the car while keeping cats and dogs in it. The car was so tiny that they all had to travel loose on the back seat as cages and cat boxes took up too much room.


----------



## Comador (Jan 8, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Coming from the sort of background that I do, and having all my family travelling all over the place with their pets, the whole 'oh they will get stressed by the journey' excuse simply holds no water with me I'm afraid.
> Most of my immediate family's pets (mainly cats) have travelled all over Europe in the back of a car for days quite happily. I'm sure they'd suffer much more stress if they were simply left with complete strangers, never to see 'their' people again.
> I myself have travelled all over Europe and the length and breadth of the UK complete with cats, dogs, birds, rodents etc. Every time I got the itchy feet my genes left me with, and decided to up sticks and move, it was like a zoo in transit.
> The biggest one was when I came home to the fens from Lancashire in a little old skoda, complete with 3 dogs, 2 cats, several cockatiels, a cockatoo and various small rodents plus my 16 year old son. Every stop to fill up with petrol or go to the loo was fraught with the problems of getting out of the car while keeping cats and dogs in it. The car was so tiny that they all had to travel loose on the back seat as cages and cat boxes took up too much room.


LOL! i bet that was fun..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Visions of The Beverley Hillbillies :whistling2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Visions of The Beverley Hillbillies :whistling2:


I was thinking Mr Bean :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I was thinking Mr Bean :2thumb:
> 
> Jo


Nah she didnt have Teddy with her:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Visions of The Beverley Hillbillies :whistling2:



and if you mention that I am like Ma Clampett, you are in big trouble girly!:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Comador said:


> I really dont think people should buy animals if they know they're not going to care for them, that being said i am a hypocrite as im planning to sell my chameleon on, but imo its not going to stress the bastard as he hates me anyway


 What you mean is that you bought a chameleon not knowing that they are solitary creatures which shun contact. Since he shuns contact, you tell yourself that he hates you so you are going to sell him as you want a pet which will interact with you.
My Yemen chameleon will avoid me and try to bite me when I put my hand in the viv for any reason. I don't plan on selling him. I did my research before I got him and was well aware that chameleons are not hands on pets and was happy with that.
I couldn't sell him as I believe it would stress him out having to learn to trust a stranger. Although he doesn't want me touching him, he recognises me and knows I am the source of food and that I won't hurt him.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> What you mean is that you bought a chameleon not knowing that they are solitary creatures which shun contact. Since he shuns contact, you tell yourself that he hates you so you are going to sell him as you want a pet which will interact with you.
> My Yemen chameleon will avoid me and try to bite me when I put my hand in the viv for any reason. I don't plan on selling him. I did my research before I got him and was well aware that chameleons are not hands on pets and was happy with that.
> I couldn't sell him as I believe it would stress him out having to learn to trust a stranger. Although he doesn't want me touching him, he recognises me and knows I am the source of food and that I won't hurt him.


 
this is why i stick with cuddly pets or ones who dont bother being handled.. chams look so interesting i never knew they could or will bite people i thought they just did there own buisness..lol


----------



## Comador (Jan 8, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> What you mean is that you bought a chameleon not knowing that they are solitary creatures which shun contact. Since he shuns contact, you tell yourself that he hates you so you are going to sell him as you want a pet which will interact with you.
> My Yemen chameleon will avoid me and try to bite me when I put my hand in the viv for any reason. I don't plan on selling him. I did my research before I got him and was well aware that chameleons are not hands on pets and was happy with that.
> I couldn't sell him as I believe it would stress him out having to learn to trust a stranger. Although he doesn't want me touching him, he recognises me and knows I am the source of food and that I won't hurt him.


No before i purchased him i read a few books and was fully aware that they're solitary animals but i was niave enough to think i could tame him  That being said at the moment hes perfectly healthy and ive never had any problems with him. I havent actually posted him on classifieds etc but i am considering it as i just dont think that hes for me  Nor do i think that he could distinguish me from any other human.. if that makes sense? Anyway its not a deffinate but i am seriously considering it.


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

I must admit, the pregnancy one annoys me.
So you've settled down, bught a house together, maybe got married, then you go buy a labrador or a collie, knowing it's likely to live somewhere between 10-15 years.....maybe longer.
Surely you know that at some point you are going to want to have kids?
It's just basic common sense, that one.

But there are many genuine reasons for people rehoming their pets. 
The only pet I've ever rehomed is the iguana I took on as a favour, I knew I couldn't give it a long term home but I took it so that I could make sure it went to a decent carer not just anyone. Oh I've also rehomed a good few fish along the way, but it's very hit and miss with fish, if they don't get on you have to rehome them or they shred each other!

I have had my dog and my cat from the same person! Since I've known her she's got rid of a german shepherd, a staff, my rottweiler, an american bulldog, a parrot about 3 biiiig aquariums full of fish and 2 cats. One of which is mine.
That's a mental amount of pets to be rehoming!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Comador said:


> Sorry, it got hit by a train so you got rid of this as in... it had to be put down or?


Hmmm..... you haven't been on this forum long, so obviously haven't come across Habu's warped sense of humour or 'odd' posts!!



fenwoman said:


> If they didn't 'do that to them' what is the alternative?
> When I came back from Germany for good I brought my dog with me(and my dad drove over with my canaries, finches and budgies). I wouldn't have dreamed of leaving him behind. He went to a fantastic quarantine kennels (kitcombe quarantine kennels in Hampshire) and every time I visited him he was happy and bouncy and obviously loved his kennel maid.
> People 'do it to them' because they are reponsible owners. At the time my Jasper was in quarantine, it cost me around £600. That was in 1981. That was a helluva lot of money then when the average worker took home around £60 per week and another toy poodle would have cost me around £60.
> I wouldn't have dreamed of leaving him behind and buying another when I got here. He was my Jasper and he came with me wherever I went. He travelled all over Europe with me from when he was about a year old when I left the UK and went back to Germany.


Totally agree!

My bosses took in a stray cat when they lived in Africa and brought her back with them when they came back to England 17 years ago and she's still going strong! They gave up the opportunity to run a game reserve because domestic pets weren't allowed!



fenwoman said:


> I myself have travelled all over Europe and the length and breadth of the UK complete with cats, dogs, birds, rodents etc. Every time I got the itchy feet my genes left me with, and decided to up sticks and move, it was like a zoo in transit.
> The biggest one was when I came home to the fens from Lancashire in a little old skoda, complete with 3 dogs, 2 cats, several cockatiels, a cockatoo and various small rodents plus my 16 year old son. Every stop to fill up with petrol or go to the loo was fraught with the problems of getting out of the car while keeping cats and dogs in it. The car was so tiny that they all had to travel loose on the back seat as cages and cat boxes took up too much room.


Like I said earlier we take ours with us every year when we go away on holiday and none of our cats have ever travelled in a carrier, cos when we had 10 of them we couldn't have found the room for all the carriers. The year we had the 7 cats and GSD, 3 of those cats were kittens - 2 only 3½ month old and 1 was 4 month old - and they were driven right up almost to Sutherland on the west coast of Scotland - the journey, with a couple of stops took us almost 9 hours. We also had my 20 year old son and 23 year old friend and when we stopped outside a cafe in Aviemore to go and get fish and chips we provided a lot of entertainment for the people sitting at outside tables as we all got out, one at a time to make sure none of the cats escaped. Having said that all our cats are so laid back about travelling none of them make any attempt to get out the door.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

I do think it depends on the reason. I think if a pet is going to get neglected then maybe it's best.

I had to rehome our dog about 4 yeas ago and it was the hardest thing I had to do. We had her from a pup and she was 7 when I had to let her go, she was like one of my kids. The reason being We were made homeless and I thought rehoming her was in her best interest. My kids hated me for it and I hated myself but I know it was best for her.

I also think a lot of pets are brought with not to much thought going into it. I myself have been guilty of that. I once had too many snakes and felt like i couldn't give them the time they deserved. So I did rehome them (to my brother) So I know they are ok.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Why can't you take the gliders with you? Why do you think the journey will be too stresseful? More stressful than the journey to the new owner? More stressful than having to learn to trust the new owner?
> Being too stressful is one of the most commonly used excuses for not taking a pet when you move home and it's no excuse at all.


 
considering emigrating to the u.s/australia in next few years not sure about the regulations on animals like gliders there.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

I know alot of countries have quite tight regulations for exotic animals and are even illegal in some states to own.
It wont be for at least 2-3 years and will probably be to the u.s.a
Obviously will try our best to take what we can but it all depends on where the work is for my partner.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i see really bad reason too but then again the Only pet ive ever got rid of was 1 of my male mice and i gave him to my little cuson and i know hes happy but i could neer get rid of any of my other pets it would feel like a member of my family is missing :flrt:


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> i see really bad reason too but then again the Only pet ive ever got rid of was 1 of my male mice and i gave him to my little cuson and i know hes happy but i could neer get rid of any of my other pets it would feel like a member of my family is missing :flrt:


That's what i would have liked but most of my family have lifestyles that are just too busy to care for them if it came to that as i would like.I know i'm safe with all my reptiles,and my hedgies(probably) but i would need to enquire more on gliders.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Heavenlyhogs said:


> That's what i would have liked but most of my family have lifestyles that are just too busy to care for them if it came to that as i would like.I know i'm safe with all my reptiles,and my hedgies(probably) but i would need to enquire more on gliders.



Probably wrong but hey ho...I had read that certain states in the USA ban the keeping of reptiles and exotics...Habu may be your best port of call in that area... or Amalthea, who keeps gliders and is American herself. Not sure whether she had those when she was living there though? Also I thought you couldn't import foreign species into Australia. Which would be the reptiles and african pygmy hedgehogs.

Aren't sugar gliders from Australia & new guinnea originally? Still i'm not sure how the law would stand on importing those.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

certain states in the u.s yes but not all.
I doubt very much i will go to australia if that's the case.
You're right though needs a much more in depth look.


----------

